# Paint code



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi , does anyone know the paint code for a 2005 Fiat Ducato Autotrail cheyenne 696g .

I have found several plates on the van but I am told it will be 3 digit and as yet have not found any 3 digit numbers any help greatly received.

Rob.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

The paint code for my Ducato based m/h is on a metal plate just under the bonnet - there are a couple of other metal plates there too. Look in your Fiat Ducato book (not the m/h manual) for the meanings of all the codes given. If you don't have the book I'll dig mine out - it may be of some general use.


----------



## NannyLinda (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Rob
Was looking at this in Halfords today, looks like it's Fiat White 210.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

There are several white paint codes for different vehicles and years.
These two codes are for cabs used by Swift for 2005.
Fiat white 249 
Peugeot is POWP

Earlier ducato`s were code 210.

I have a can of 249 from halfords in my garage Matches my 2005 Ducato .

Dave p


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Am I right in thinking the rear end of the van is the same as thecab colour ? it looks the same to me , but my eyes aint the best  

Rob.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Just checked. The code for my 2007 Bessacarr (on Ducato chassis) is 249/F.

Edit - needless to say it'll be a type of white.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies , I am now sorted  

Rob.


----------

